# končit (se)



## MasterPolish

Ahoj. Je pro mě problematicky rozlíšit, když jde použit sloveso *končit*/*skončit *v reflexivní formě. Dle _Přiručky_ a souvislých s ní slovniků:

„slovo *končí *na samohlásku“, ale „prázdniny *(se) končí*“
„román *končí *svatbou“, ale „představení *(se) končí*“
apod.
Je důvodné stvrzení, že zde reflexivum je příslušné jen pro durativní použití, t.z. když jde o činnost?
Jestli ano, tenkrát lze říct „*skončit se* zdarem“ (např. o události, podniknutí atd.)?


----------



## Mori.cze

Ahoj!
"Končí se" je trochu archaismus. Nenapadá mě kontext, kde by "končí" nestačilo.
U "končí se zdarem" vnímám "se" spíš jako předložku, jako "končí s úspěchem" (ale oba výklady jsou možné a jde říct i "končí zdarem" i "končí se se zdarem". Použila bych ale spíš nejkratší verzi.)

Edit: Příklad nedurativního použití? Nevím přesně, co si pod tím představit.


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju za tvůj přínos.



Mori.cze said:


> Edit: Příklad nedurativního použití? Nevím přesně, co si pod tím představit.



Myslím tím, že me příklady zleva popisují objekty (končit se ≈ mít fyzickou mez/koncovku), zatím tehle zprava popisují události, které zanechávají se dít/trvat.
Hledal jsem se rozdíl v tomto ohledu, jelikož všechny Přiručkové příklady připadají (ale nevyslovitelná p*řřř*ada…) důsledné takovému vyjádření, co by mohlo naznačovat jakesi pravidlo.


----------



## Mori.cze

Aha, jasné
_Fotbalové hřiště končí/se končí u silnice_... obojí možné, mnohem spíš ale použiju verzi bez "se".
_Studium končí/se končí promocí_... opět obojí možné, opět spíš použiju variantu bez "se", ale rozdíl je jemnější.

"Něco se skončilo" vnímám tak nějak víc básnicky, nostalgicky, "něco skončilo" je sušší konstatování -- a běžnější.


----------



## MasterPolish

Tak když jsem rozšifroval vlastní hatmatilku, obdržel jsem perfektní odpověď – krásně děkuju


----------



## bibax

Na svatého Jáchyma *skončila se* už zima. _(kvůli rytmu, počtu slabik)_

Poslední dvě noty zpité do němoty mizí na dně skleniček,
pán se ohnul v pase, a tak *skončila se *krátká láska na klíček. _(kvůli rýmu: v pase - skončila se)_

Většinou přísloví a písňové texty. Příklady se špatně hledají, 'se' je v naprosté většině případů předložka (skončil se sportem, se zraněním, ...).


----------

